# HEY!!! Lets go hunting!!!



## scotclayshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey ever think of trying Quail out instead of those dern dirt clods :hmm3grin2orange:?



LOL
You know ive shot more pigeons with a .22 rifle than the shotgun!
Ive never even seen a Quail.
Never shot a Wood pigeon its only ferals that were where i used to live.

I would love to shoot Groundhogs from 300 yards+ but we dont have them either!


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> LOL
> You know ive shot more pigeons with a .22 rifle than the shotgun!
> Ive never even seen a Quail.
> Never shot a Wood pigeon its only ferals that were where i used to live.
> ...



Bleh, you're not missing anything. Fat little flubby things that are only really good at eating my garden. And we call them woodchucks. New England thing I guess.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> Bleh, you're not missing anything. Fat little flubby things that are only really good at eating my garden. And we call them woodchucks. New England thing I guess.



Ive just phoned Manchester CT and renewed my Precision shooting magazine subscription for 2 years.
So yes I really would like to shot some Chucks!
Ive missed about a years worth And really missed Bob Calfees articles.

I made some bullets for a mates .243 recently took his groups from 1.5" down to 1/2" in a stock Browning A bolt
Life is good!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 20, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ive just phoned Manchester CT and renewed my Precision shooting magazine subscription for 2 years.
> So yes I really would like to shot some Chucks!
> Ive missed about a years worth And really missed Bob Calfees articles.
> 
> ...



Lol try out prairrie dogs out in Nebraska a blast fer sure. Hey those dern Quail are a lot better eating than a clay piegion :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol try out prairrie dogs out in Nebraska a blast fer sure. Hey those dern Quail are a lot better eating than a clay piegion :hmm3grin2orange:



Its on my list of things to do before i die!

Im planning a Holiday to stay with Stihl Sawing and try out his huge gun collection, And maybe even fire a pistol that does not use air or co2 as a propellant.

SSSSSHHH dont tell him thought
He wont turn me away when i arrive on his doorstep lol

I wouldnt think Quail would be worth eating, Need about 10 to make a burger!


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Ive just phoned Manchester CT and renewed my Precision shooting magazine subscription for 2 years.
> So yes I really would like to shot some Chucks!
> Ive missed about a years worth And really missed Bob Calfees articles.
> 
> ...



If you want a few, just drop in for a visit, and bring a few nice bottles of single malt, I'll trade you for some varmints. Glenlivet would be acceptable


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> If you want a few, just drop in for a visit, and bring a few nice bottles of single malt, I'll trade you for some varmints. Glenlivet would be acceptable



Deal!

On the plus side we do have some fantastic Red Deer here in Scotland.
And night shooting Foxes is great fun, You miss and they will never stand in the lamp ever again though!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

I had never seen a Sika stag before.
And low and behold I finally spotted an absolute cracker it was a good sized 8 pointer (About as big as they get here).
I had the cross of the .243 between its eye and ear on 18X 80 yards on the bipod steady as a rock and squeezed the trigger perfectly......
And bugger all happened, Forgot the safety catch!!!!!!!!
Flipped the safety and the stag was gone


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 20, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> I had never seen a Sika stag before.
> And low and behold I finally spotted an absolute cracker it was a good sized 8 pointer (About as big as they get here).
> I had the cross of the .243 between its eye and ear on 18X 80 yards on the bipod steady as a rock and squeezed the trigger perfectly......
> And bugger all happened, Forgot the safety catch!!!!!!!!
> Flipped the safety and the stag was gone


Oh the pain, the pain, I can't stand the pain!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 20, 2009)

Here it is, talk it up, tell us about it!! We need to talk it up or something!!! GO TEAM GO?


----------



## madmax (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres a question to start it off, whats the most coyotes any of ya have called in at once?


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 20, 2009)

Called in, none, turned on a light and counted fifteen, twice!


----------



## madmax (Feb 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Called in, none, turned on a light and counted fifteen, twice!



How did I get back to here? I thought your the one that's obviously drunk


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2009)

madmax said:


> How did I get back to here? I thought your the one that's obviously drunk



Am I? Or is it just another perception you are led to believe?
I live in KS, 'yotes are the norm out here! Even the times I saw the fifteen, it was a ways, a shot in the area they all scattered.
The two things that have put the fear of God in me though, are really odd.
Outside of Fredonia Ks, staying for the weekend. This is better than twenty years ago. Had to walk back down to the feild and get Dads saw that got left behind. Dark out there doesn't really describe it, and the lights of the time, well...........
Walking along and my BIL grabs me by my mouth to keep me from making noise as a grey shadow moves in front of us. I got to see the "cat" two days latter in day light!!
Six years before that, same place, fishing at dusk. I heard a screach owl. I pissed myself! I hope to NEVER hear that sound again!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Am I? Or is it just another perception you are led to believe?
> I live in KS, 'yotes are the norm out here! Even the times I saw the fifteen, it was a ways, a shot in the area they all scattered.
> The two things that have put the fear of God in me though, are really odd.
> Outside of Fredonia Ks, staying for the weekend. This is better than twenty years ago. Had to walk back down to the feild and get Dads saw that got left behind. Dark out there doesn't really describe it, and the lights of the time, well...........
> ...


today i shot a squirrel with a bb gun :smoking:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> today i shot a squirrel with a bb gun :smoking:



Well, at least there was something left to eat!! I have developed a bad habit of shooting them multiple times with 7.62x39 rounds. It's fun, but not productive!


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

madmax said:


> Heres a question to start it off, whats the most coyotes any of ya have called in at once?



On my hunting land a few miles behind my house It seems like as soon as ya blast a deer the the blasted coyotes come in...as well as sometimes a wolf. 2 years ago I shot a deer about around 250 yards off the top of my tree. I waited for a bit then repelled down. when I was about 100 yards away a dirty dog appeared and I ventilated it through the head. Stood there a bit and another appeared. Ventilated that on too. waited a bit then another one was dead. kinda creaped me out as I only use a single shot .243 and kinda wanted to have back up as I gutted the bloody thing. Went back to the camp and waited for the wife to get back from her blind and loaded up the 30 round clip for the sks and got the shot gun ready with buck shot. When we went back for the deer with the 4-wheeler we had to chase a decent size wolf away from the deer. Wasn't a problem after he left as I knew non of them coyotes would be around....I did transport the deer all the way to camp before i gutted it though. better light in the dark to gut it there.
I figured with that dead deer there where about 5 called in as I did find a couple tracks leaving in the snow the next mornen


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> On my hunting land a few miles behind my house It seems like as soon as ya blast a deer the the blasted coyotes come in...as well as sometimes a wolf. 2 years ago I shot a deer about around 250 yards off the top of my tree. I waited for a bit then repelled down. when I was about 100 yards away a dirty dog appeared and I ventilated it through the head. Stood there a bit and another appeared. Ventilated that on too. waited a bit then another one was dead. kinda creaped me out as I only use a single shot .243 and kinda wanted to have back up as I gutted the bloody thing. Went back to the camp and waited for the wife to get back from her blind and loaded up the 30 round clip for the sks and got the shot gun ready with buck shot. When we went back for the deer with the 4-wheeler we had to chase a decent size wolf away from the deer. Wasn't a problem after he left as I knew non of them coyotes would be around....I did transport the deer all the way to camp before i gutted it though. better light in the dark to gut it there.
> I figured with that dead deer there where about 5 called in as I did find a couple tracks leaving in the snow the next mornen


wooooo


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> today i shot a squirrel with a bb gun :smoking:



that wasn't a squirrel it was your pillow


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 21, 2009)

Elk are the big thing here, elk : hunter most any given year is about 10 : 1 ratio. 

Bagging and tagging is one thing, but you did something wrong if you did not see a lot of elk while hunting here.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> On my hunting land a few miles behind my house It seems like as soon as ya blast a deer the the blasted coyotes come in...as well as sometimes a wolf. 2 years ago I shot a deer about around 250 yards off the top of my tree. I waited for a bit then repelled down. when I was about 100 yards away a dirty dog appeared and I ventilated it through the head. Stood there a bit and another appeared. Ventilated that on too. waited a bit then another one was dead. kinda creaped me out as I only use a single shot .243 and kinda wanted to have back up as I gutted the bloody thing. Went back to the camp and waited for the wife to get back from her blind and loaded up the 30 round clip for the sks and got the shot gun ready with buck shot. When we went back for the deer with the 4-wheeler we had to chase a decent size wolf away from the deer. Wasn't a problem after he left as I knew non of them coyotes would be around....I did transport the deer all the way to camp before i gutted it though. better light in the dark to gut it there.
> I figured with that dead deer there where about 5 called in as I did find a couple tracks leaving in the snow the next mornen



The Wolf was always a comfort to me! He was always there hunting. Always around, and wanted me to know where he was.
I miss him. He rode with me there and back. A loyal companion for fifteen years. I can only hope to find another creaure that is half as loyal as that beast was to me!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> that wasn't a squirrel it was your pillow



maybe your right maybe i'm wrong who knows lets ask the squirrel how his day was


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> maybe your right maybe i'm wrong who knows lets ask the squirrel how his day was



cant ask him my self...is it red and swollen?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> cant ask him my self...is it red and swollen?


no but he makes a good example foe his pals i left him on the side of the trashcan


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> The Wolf was always a comfort to me! He was always there hunting. Always around, and wanted me to know where he was.
> I miss him. He rode with me there and back. A loyal companion for fifteen years. I can only hope to find another creaure that is half as loyal as that beast was to me!



I my self don't care for the Wolf, It cant be trusted. I have many friends it has done wrong too. I will kill it if I do have the chance too. My mind will never be changed. They are a very bad creature.


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

treeclimber101 said:


> no but he makes a good example foe his pals i left him on the side of the trashcan



Good man then, every thing usually learns by example.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2009)

yooper said:


> I my self don't care for the Wolf, It cant be trusted. I have many friends it has done wrong too. I will kill it if I do have the chance too. My mind will never be changed. They are a very bad creature.



I brought him home at six weeks. He spent the first week on nights on my chest to keep him from whining. At least once a month we had to "fight", he had to understand his place, and I had to remeber mine. I learned quickly how to dissable ANY dog that was a threat by rough housing with him.
ANYONE that came into the house was subject to his scruteny! He would place himself between my wife and an unknown to protect her ALWAYS!!!
One of the most intelegent creatures I have come to know. Even with age, as I was leary, he would deal with our son peacably. I could walk him around the neighborhood and the kids would come running as he was such a beautiful creature. I would say "Be nice" and he would sit. That child do do as it pleased, grab his tounge, pull his ears, yank on his tail, it didn't matter. BUT as soon as he started to whine, it was time to go!!
He did turn on me, once, he lost that battle. He got cracked between the eyes three times, grabed by the throat and body slammed. We "played" after that!
Please don't judge the creature because you do not understand it. It has a special place in nature, as well as in humanity.
I only hope I am fortunate enough to come across another pup soon.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 21, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Its on my list of things to do before i die!
> 
> Im planning a Holiday to stay with Stihl Sawing and try out his huge gun collection, And maybe even fire a pistol that does not use air or co2 as a propellant.
> 
> ...



Nah the blue legged quail are meaty little buggers and the quality is ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhso gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood. Quail is delicious bird as is phesant ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Ok sawin heres a story I was bowhunting two miles in frome the nearest road in a spot I often hunt here in the owa####a mountains trying to get to my climbing stand set day before. Came up on a very large bear that popped his teeth a time or two and then ran off through the timber all I saw was glimpses from my flashlight the next day almost got a shot at that big ole bear 35 yards but not quartering right for an arrow! We have cats in these hills and according to monsterquest bigfoot too lol A year ago me and a friend got charged by a huge bear in the darkness it stopped about forty yards away and we kept hearing something following us out but could never see it.


----------



## yooper (Feb 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I brought him home at six weeks. He spent the first week on nights on my chest to keep him from whining. At least once a month we had to "fight", he had to understand his place, and I had to remeber mine. I learned quickly how to dissable ANY dog that was a threat by rough housing with him.
> ANYONE that came into the house was subject to his scruteny! He would place himself between my wife and an unknown to protect her ALWAYS!!!
> One of the most intelegent creatures I have come to know. Even with age, as I was leary, he would deal with our son peacably. I could walk him around the neighborhood and the kids would come running as he was such a beautiful creature. I would say "Be nice" and he would sit. That child do do as it pleased, grab his tounge, pull his ears, yank on his tail, it didn't matter. BUT as soon as he started to whine, it was time to go!!
> He did turn on me, once, he lost that battle. He got cracked between the eyes three times, grabed by the throat and body slammed. We "played" after that!
> ...


To bring a Pure Wolf into your house, is of course is your decision, please don't have children living there. They are pack animals. They have to be dominate. If no children, well you can dominate them, easy to do. If you do have kids you would be safer having a bear cub to raise.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 21, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/2065794.stm

Theres a few people wanting to re-introduce Wolves into Scotland along with Bear and Beavers.

http://scot.altermedia.info/history-culture/bears-wolves-and-lynx-reintroduced-to-scotland_1413.html

This estate is 25 miles away from me.


----------

